# 4. Schaeferwerk-MTB-Cup 37586 Dassel/Solling am 24.05.2009



## NoBrakeR (29. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

am 24. Mai findet mit dem 4. Schaeferwerk-MTB-Cup das 4. Rennen der Challenge4MTB 2009 statt. 

Es werden bis zu 4 Runden mit ca. 10 km / 240 Höhenmetern pro Runde gefahren. Start und Ziel ist das Dasseler Stadion an der Lehmbreite. 

Nach ca. 1 km Warmfahren auf Feldwegen führt die Strecke zunächst am Waldrand entlang und taucht dann ein in die grüne Hölle des Ostsollings. Über Holzabfuhrwege und Grastrails nähert man sich dem kurzen aber knackigen Aufstieg zur "Himmelsleiter". Hier kann man auch schon mal zum Absteigen gezwungen sein, wenn man die Ideallinie nicht kennt. Die darauf folgende schnelle Abfahrt über ca. 3 km ist das Sahnestück, das jedes MTB'ler-Herz höher schlagen lässt.

Wir freuen uns auf euch,
Ralph
Dasseler SC
Weitere Infos:
[email protected]
www.sollinglauf.de
Tel.: 05564 8574 / Fax: 05564 2009200


----------



## Domme02 (29. März 2009)

so ein Mist. ich kann leider nicht an dem Rennen teilnehmen

allen anderen Wünsch ich viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (29. März 2009)

Da sind wir doch dabei!
Bis dahin, viele Grüße


----------



## Matthes007 (6. April 2009)

Leider ist noch nicht klar ob ich teilnehmen kann, schade eigentlich, denn die Abfahrt ist allemal eine Teilnahme wert


----------



## bikerace (20. April 2009)

Matthes007 schrieb:


> Leider ist noch nicht klar ob ich teilnehmen kann, schade eigentlich, denn die Abfahrt ist allemal eine Teilnahme wert


 
Führt die Strecke auch in diesem wieder über die geilen  Singletrails ?


----------



## NoBrakeR (27. April 2009)

Die Strecke ist wie im letzten Jahr und bisher in einem super Zustand.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2009)

habe mich heute auch angemeldet.

gibts irgendwo ne meldeliste?


----------



## Stork71 (27. April 2009)

Komme auch.
Wie viel Runden muss den U15 fahren?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2009)

1 runde, also 10km.


----------



## NoBrakeR (28. April 2009)

Eine Meldeliste haben wir bisher nicht. Ich werde mal mit unserem Webmaster sprechen, ob wir da in Zukunft was machen können.

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## DAMDAM (28. April 2009)

Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich in Altenau die 39Km oder zu Euch nach Dassel  komme. Habe von der Strecke in Dassel nur gutes gehört! 

Wie ist denn der fahrtechnische Anspruch der Strecke? Altenau ist ja nun leider nur immer ne Bolzstrecke für Rennradler  .

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBrakeR (28. April 2009)

Wir haben überwiegend Trails und Graswege und es geht auch ganz gut rauf und runter, bei 4 Runden knapp 1000 Höhenmeter. 

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## DAMDAM (28. April 2009)

Das hört sich doch schon mal nicht schlecht an! Ich werde man mit Leuten sprechen die bei Euch schon gefahren sind. Ich tendiere im Moment eher zu  eurem Rennen!


----------



## Matthes007 (30. April 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> .... Ich tendiere im Moment eher zu  eurem Rennen!


 
Fahr da ruhig mit, ist ein toller Kurs, und öfter was Neues ist ja auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## kingberger (2. Mai 2009)

Wann macht denn die Anmeldung für das Rennen auf?

Edit: Sorry, hab gerade auf der Seite gesehen, dass die Anmeldung ja schon offen ist...


----------



## Stork71 (3. Mai 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> 1 runde, also 10km.


1 Runde das geht ja noch.


----------



## kingberger (3. Mai 2009)

Toll und ich muss 4 fahren... xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfützenspritzer (4. Mai 2009)

Siehst du Jörg, ich fahre keine Runde, laß lieber Sven fahren und meiner einer macht wieder die Fotos! Muß ja auch gemacht werden damit die Fahrer sich dann im Netz wiederfinden!!
Gruß Uwe!


----------



## NoBrakeR (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

am Sonntag, 17.05, seid ihr herzlich eingeladen zu einer Streckenführung für den Schaeferwerk-Cup. Abfahrt ist um 10 Uhr am Dasseler Stadion an der Lehmbreite.

Bis dahin,
Ralph


----------



## kingberger (15. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nicht zu der Streckenbesichtigung kommen, weil ich keine Zeit habe,
daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr mir die Strecke etwas beschreiben
könnt. Ist sie in etwa mit der Strecke des in Hellental Anfang April statt-
gefundenen Marathons zu vergleichen? Ist sie besonders speedlastig, gibt es
eher kurze knackige oder doch eher lange Anstiege? Und wie sieht das
mit den Abfahrten aus? Irgendwo Stellen, an denen man besonders auf-
passen muss? 
Sind jetzt vielleicht etwas viele Fragen, aber vielleicht kann ein 
Ortskundiger  mir ein bisschen was beantworten.

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2009)

und was für reifen  ?


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Mai 2009)

Also mit dem Racing Ralph hatte ich im Hellenthal 3 Platten hinten (war veilleicht auch einfach nur Pech oder mangelnde Fahrtechnik)  

Aber nen kurzer Streckenumriss wäre schon echt klasse!


----------



## Jubai_Kibagami (15. Mai 2009)

Bin heute 2 Runden gefahren, bei leichtem Regen.

Die Strecke ist sehr vielseitig vom Untergrund her. Vom Prinzip würde ich sagen, die eine Hälfte den Berg hoch, die andere runter. Allerdings konnte ich durch die ganze Nässe nach 30 Sekunden bergab nix mehr sehen und musste ohne Brille weiter fahren, was auch blöde war, wegen dem vielen Dreck. 
Einmal hätte es mich auch völlig weggerissen, wenn ich nicht einfach grade aus ins Feld gefahren wäre. Also bisschen Grip ist auf der Strecke nicht verkehrt. Ordentlich Wurzeln gibts auch. 
Es ist also alles vorhanden was Spass macht


----------



## NoBrakeR (15. Mai 2009)

Auf unserer Team NoBrake Website ist die Strecke in Google Maps abgebildet für eine erste Übersicht. 

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Mai 2009)

Na das hört sich ja vielversprechend an, da bin ich gespannt auf nächsten Sonntag  . Vielleicht ist der Wettergott ja auch gnädig. Ich werde auf jeden Fall Reifen mit ordentlich Grip aufziehen.

Wie sieht es denn in Dassel mit dem Drumherum aus, sprich Verpflegung für fotographierende Begleiter?

Grüße Tine


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Mai 2009)

Wird im Uhrzeigersinn (Karte auf der Nobrake seite) oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren?


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Tine,
mit der Verpflegung sieht es gut aus. Es gibt Bier, Grill und ich glaube Kuchen auch, also Holger wird sich, wie ich auch recht wohl fühlen.
Mache ja auch wieder Fotos da Sven ja auch wieder mit dabei ist.

Wegen Sattel schau mal hier, Sven und ich haben unsere dort günstig geschossen!

http://www.ciclib.de/e-vendo.php?sh...59x05a4ef1bf32ccff5ebaa4e6deab1c120&a=catalog

Gruß Uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBrakeR (16. Mai 2009)

Es wird gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2009)

NoBrakeR schrieb:


> Es wird gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ralph



oh nein, dann wird mir wieder total schwindelig.


----------



## bikerace (17. Mai 2009)

ich habe vom Sponsor gehört, die 3 zahlenmäßig stärksten Vereine bzw. Gruppen bekommen flüßiges von der Einbecker Brauerei ???? Prost


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2009)

gibts es irgendwo ein streckenprofil? 
wie sieht es mit verpflegung aus? wo?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2009)

Kann mal jemand den Mythos "Himmelsleiter" und die "3Km Abfahrt" beschreiben?
So in Steigungs% + Untergrund


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2009)

und welche reifen soll man aufziehen ?
ist das mehr schotter und forstautobahn oder mehr unbefestigte wege ?
wäre schön, wenn einer mal etwas zu den letzten fragen beitragen könnte. 

danke


----------



## NoBrakeR (20. Mai 2009)

Ich versuche mal, eure Fragen zu beantworten. 

Eine Streckenübersicht und das Geländeprofil für 1 Runde findet ihr auf der Website des Team NoBrake. Man kann sagen, es geht tendenziell immer 5 km bergauf und dann wieder 5 km bergab.

Die Runde beginnt mit ca. 1 km Asphalt und Schotter. Dann folgen 2,4 km Gras- und Waldwege. Etwas Grip zu haben, ist hier nicht schlecht, da möglicherweise (wetterabhängig) auch ein bis zwei recht matschige Stellen dabei sind. Als nächsten folgen 2 km Schotterautobahn. Der höchste Punkt ist hier in etwa erreicht. 

Jetzt geht's 1,4 km weiter auf Forstwegen und Singletrails, zunächst leicht bergab, dann steiler bis man eine Senke erreicht hat, an die sich eine kurze, harte Steigung, ca. 300 m lang, 12 %, Single Trail, auch bezeichnet als "Himmelsleiter", anschließt. Jetzt gehts knapp 2 km auf Gras und Singletrail bergab. Auch hier gibt es nach eventuellem Regen einige nasse, matschige Stellen. Die letzten 20 m dieser Abfahrt sind seit dem letzten Gewitter ziemlich ausgewaschen und verlangen einiges an Fahrtechnik, bzw. etwas Vorsicht.

Weiter gehts auf Schotter und Asphalt die letzten 1,2 km bis ins Stadion, wo man dann entweder links in die nächste Runde oder rechts ins Ziel abbiegt.

In der Stadiondurchfahrt steht ein Verpflegungsposten.

Ich würde einen Reifen fahren, der guten Grip im Gelände und auf Gras hat. Besonders falls es vorher noch regnet.

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt wieder - wie vor Hellenthal - mit Furious Fred, Starrgabel und Rennradkassetten Empfehlungen anfange, kriege ich sicher Nackenschläge. 

Ich glaube ich schaue mal was so im Keller liegt.
Little Albert oder Speedking und vielleicht auch noch eine 11-32 Kassette sollten reichen.

Wiesenanstieg und dann auch noch feucht, Prost Mahlzeit 

Trotzdem
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Mai 2009)

oh, der roudy startet auch. 

da könnte ich ja in versuchung kommen mit dem zwillingsbruder deines bikes zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (20. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt wieder - wie vor Hellenthal - mit Furious Fred, Starrgabel und Rennradkassetten Empfehlungen anfange, kriege ich sicher Nackenschläge.
> 
> 
> Bis Sonntag



Wieso mit 11-27 kommt man doch eigentlich alles gut rauf


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Mai 2009)

damdam, bist du dabei? ich überlege auch noch...


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2009)

Ja zu 90% habe zwar richtige Probleme mit Heuschnupfen und ner Erkältung seit 1,5 Wochen und daher nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen, aber die 40 Km als Training bzw. 20 mit vollgas sollten nach dem Wintertraining eigentlich drin sein. Wäre schön dich da zu treffen! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## NoBrakeR (21. Mai 2009)

Neueste Meldung: Nachdem der Schlüssel für unsere Schatztruhe wieder aufgetaucht ist, haben wir festgestellt, dass neben den Präsenten für die Sieger noch rund 100 Preise für die Tombola, an der jeder Starter automatisch teilnimmt, zur Verfügung stehen. 

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> oh, der roudy startet auch.
> da könnte ich ja in versuchung kommen mit dem zwillingsbruder deines bikes zu starten.



 Na los 



DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wieso mit 11-27 kommt man doch eigentlich alles gut rauf



Ist nur 11-26, muss aber reichen. Ich habe nur noch ´ne XTR 12-34 im Einsatz und die ist arg vernudelt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Mai 2009)

Das Wetter soll ja klasse werden.
Bis Sonntag 

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104410.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Mai 2009)

borr hat das hier heute gegossen  da sind wir mal "fremdgegangen" im Süntel und dann hat es 1 Std. aus allen Wolken gegossen 
Ich hoffe meine Schuhe trocknen bis Sonntag.

Wie sieht es in Dassel aus ? Trocken geblieben heute oder auch Wolkenbruch ?


----------



## uwero (22. Mai 2009)

Moin Jungs,

vorhin gab´s auf www.wetter.com eine Unwetterwarnung für den Landkreis Northeim. Kurze Frage: ist die Strecke einigermaßen trocken?

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an das Rennen in 2007, nur Matsch, nur tief ....

Letztes jahr war es deutlich besser, es wäre gut wenn Ihr solche Streckenverhältnisse bei den Zuständigen bestellen könntet .... 

Viele Grüße Uwe

Aktuelles Wetter Höxter/Boffzen (= andere Seite vom Solling und wir haben Westwind): einige Schauer, aber i.O..


----------



## NoBrakeR (23. Mai 2009)

Bei uns in Dassel hat es gestern 2-3 kurze, leichte Schauer gegeben, aber nichts von Unwetter. Wenn es heute und morgen trocken bleibt, und davon gehen wir aus, wird die Strecke ganz ok sein. Das schlimme Matschstück von 2007 wird ja jetzt auf Schotterpiste umfahren.

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2009)

ok, danke.

dann werden nobby nic vorne und rocket ron hinten wohl gut fahrbar sein.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (24. Mai 2009)

Hey Leutz,

mir hat das Rennen heute echt super Spaß gemacht. Ich war anfangs etwas skeptisch wegen den teilweise recht ausgespülten Wegen, weswegen ich auch mit den Reifen auf Nummer Sicher gegangen bin (2.25 RR Snakeskin und ordentlich aufgepumpt). Auch die Pampe bergab schien sich von Runde zu Runde zu vermehren, aber das war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Jubai_Kibagami (24. Mai 2009)

Gute Organisation heute außer die lange Wartezeit auf die Siegerehrung für die 40km.

Für die "schlechten" Streckenverhälltnisse kann der Veranstalter ja nichts. Blödes Unwetter!

Auch gut das die Ergebnisse so schnell online sind.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2009)

ergebnisse  

wo ?

schick mir mal bitte den link


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2009)

www.sollingauf.de


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leuts
Das mit der Wartezeit war wirklich etwas unglücklich gelaufen, muß aber auch ein Lob an den Veranstalter ausprechen. Das mit den Ehrungen der kleinen hat er dieses mal Super gemacht, im gegensatz zum letzte mal!
Alles andere war auch eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Wegen den Trails die fast nur aus Schlamm bestanden, konnte nun keiner was.
Dafür habe ich interessante Fotos machen können. 
Wenn sie jemand anschauen möchte darf das das unter diesen Link!
http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/Dassel2009#
Hoffe man sieht sich in Kollerbeck wieder.
Ach ja, denkt an den 16.08.09 da ist wieder das 3 Std. Rennen von Detmold.
Weitere Infos hier! http://www.bikesportlippe.de/

Gruß aus Detmold 
Uwe!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2009)

Jubai_Kibagami schrieb:


> Gute Organisation heute auÃer die lange Wartezeit auf die Siegerehrung fÃ¼r die 40km.
> 
> FÃ¼r die "schlechten" StreckenverhÃ¤lltnisse kann der Veranstalter ja nichts. BlÃ¶des Unwetter!
> 
> Auch gut das die Ergebnisse so schnell online sind.



"schlechte" StreckenverhÃ¤ltnisse  Wo bist du denn gewesen? Oder fÃ¤hrst du sonst Rennrad 
MTB und Dreck gehÃ¶ren fÃ¼r mich untrennbar zusammen.
Die Strecke war klasse, weder rauf noch runter richtig Zeit zum verschnaufen.
Schade, dass einige mit den Spurrillen auf den Trails Ã¼berfordert waren und teilweise gefÃ¤hrliche Vollbremsungen hinlegten.

Danke an die Organisatoren, dass Ihr die MÃ¼he auf euch nehmt eine solche Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen und das alles fÃ¼r lumpige 10,-â¬

Respekt.

Roudy

Hat jemand die Daten eines funktionierenden Tachos.
Meiner sagte 46 km - 850 HÃ¶henmeter.
Kann nicht sein oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2009)

Moin,

mir hat's auch Spaß gemacht. Den Matsch fand ich nicht wirklich schlimm, hat die ganze Sache erst interessant gemacht  und es war ja noch komplett fahrbar. Blöd wird es erst, wenn man dauernd vom Rad muss oder sich die Stürze häufen.
An der Zeitspanne bis zur Siegerehrung kann man wirklich noch arbeiten. Insgesamt überwiegt aber auf jeden Fall das Positive. Wir sehen uns in Kollerbeck!

Grüße Tine


----------



## uwero (24. Mai 2009)

Pfützenspritzer schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich interessante Fotos machen können.
> Wenn sie jemand anschauen möchte darf das das unter diesen Link!
> http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/Dassel2009#
> 
> Uwe!



Hi Uwe,

mal wieder coole Fotos, die Kurventechniken finde ich auch hochinteressant, hi, hi. Da hat Dieters Fahrtechnikseminar noch nicht viel genutzt .....

Viele Grüße, bis Samstag Uwe


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Mai 2009)

Foto ????  wo gibts Bilder von der Schmach 

edit: alles klar, Fotos gefunden


----------



## kingberger (24. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie kann ich auf der www.sollinglauf.de Page keine Ergebnislisten finden...
Mach ich was falsch?!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich auf der www.sollinglauf.de Page keine Ergebnislisten finden...
> Mach ich was falsch?!




drück mal auf aktuallisieren, das prob hatte ich auch


----------



## Jubai_Kibagami (24. Mai 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich auf der www.sollinglauf.de Page keine Ergebnislisten finden...
> Mach ich was falsch?!



Ja 

http://www.sollinglauf.de/ergebnisse.html


----------



## kingberger (24. Mai 2009)

Aber da hören die Listen doch bei 2008 auf...


----------



## Jubai_Kibagami (24. Mai 2009)

Ein klares NEIN.


----------



## kingberger (24. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir schon... xD Ich habe da nur die Ergebnisse von 1998-2008 unterteilt in Laufen,
Mountainbike und Solling-Cup. Aber Daten von 2009 sind da nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2009)

ich benötige nochmal die kompletten daten der heutigen 40km runde. 
hm und km. mein radcomputer hat i-wie gesponnen. 
kann mir mal einer die daten geben ?
merci
hoerman


----------



## Stevie64 (25. Mai 2009)

Hi hoerman,
ich bin mit ´nen Garmin gefahren.
40,17km und 912Hm 
tiefster Punkt Straße am Start 180 m NN, höchster Punkt 375m NN


----------



## Madeba (25. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Schade, dass einige mit den Spurrillen auf den Trails überfordert waren und teilweise gefährliche Vollbremsungen hinlegten...


auch schade war, das einige die Himmelsleiter *mitten auf der Spur* hochschoben   und den ganzen Verkehr aufgehalten haben 
in der ersten Runde hätte ich dort um ein Haar sechs oder sieben Biker abgeräumt, obwohl auf der Trailabfahrt vorher kein einziger in Sichtweite war


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2009)

Hm, da habe ich ja richtig Glück gehabt, dass ich entweder an der Stelle keinen vor mir hatte oder die Leute immer schnell Platz gemacht haben. So musste ich kein einziges Mal vom Rad.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos: Schaeferwerk-MTB Cup Dassel

Grüße Tine


----------



## s.till (25. Mai 2009)

ich hab immer brav Platz gemacht. Und mich haben VIELE überholt.
Also meine Meinung zu der Strecke: Hart. Weil Trails und Matsch und keine Regeneration... 4 Runden und ich war total am Ende...


----------



## s.till (25. Mai 2009)

Pfützenspritzer schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich interessante Fotos machen können.
> Wenn sie jemand anschauen möchte darf das das unter diesen Link!
> http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/Dassel2009#




Schicke Bilder Uwe... Nur das Mädel mit den grünen Haaren ist nicht so gut getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (25. Mai 2009)

s.till schrieb:


> __________________
> Und Mädels können DOCH biken !!




----aber langsamer als die JUNGS         

O.k., macht 1 für die Macho-Kasse, hi, hi, musste aber sein


----------



## s.till (25. Mai 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> ----aber langsamer als die JUNGS
> 
> O.k., macht 1 für die Macho-Kasse, hi, hi, musste aber sein



Danke Trainer... 

 In dem Punkt muss ich dir (in meinem Fall) leider Recht geben...
Ach, iiiiiiirgendwann wirst du auch mal alt und dann komtm meine große Stunde... Muhaha.... okey. so weit wird es wohl niemals kommen


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2009)

die ersten 3 haben mich auch in der dritten runde überholt.
berghoch ging überhaupt nichts. bergab bin ich immer auf die davor aufgefahren, obwohl ich lange keinen mehr vor mir gesehen habe. war ja wie auf schienen, wenn man erst mal seine linie gefunden hatte. 

aber alles in allem eine super veranstaltung bei schönem wetter. nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder.


----------



## NoBrakeR (25. Mai 2009)

Wir freuen uns sehr über die positiven Kritiken. Vielen Dank, es hat auch uns als Veranstalter viel Spaß gemacht. 
Ich habe unsere Zeitnehmer heute auf die Wartezeit bis zur Siegerehrung für die 40 km angesprochen. Der Grund war, dass es schwer festzustellen war, ob alle Teilnehmer im Ziel waren. Das lag daran, dass es einige Fahrer gab, die abgebrochen haben und entweder durchs Ziel gefahren sind, ohne zu sagen, dass sie aufgegeben haben oder sich aber überhaupt nicht gemeldet haben. 
Bei den kürzeren Strecken war die Siegerehrung ja wohl auch wesentlich schneller möglich. Ich kann's selber nicht beurteilen, war an der Strecke zum Fotografieren. Lade gerade hoch....

http://picasaweb.google.com/NoBraker/SchaeferwerkMTBCup2009#

Und hier Bilder vom Vortag mit unser Laufveranstaltung:
http://picasaweb.google.de/NoBraker/Sollinglauf2009#

c u in Kollerbeck,
Ralph


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Mai 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> die ersten 3 haben mich auch in der dritten runde überholt.
> berghoch ging überhaupt nichts. bergab bin ich immer auf die davor aufgefahren, obwohl ich lange keinen mehr vor mir gesehen habe. war ja wie auf schienen, wenn man erst mal seine linie gefunden hatte.
> 
> aber alles in allem eine super veranstaltung bei schönem wetter. nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder.


 
Ich habe dich gesucht  aber nicht gefunden 
In Hellenthal warst du am Ende nur 3 Minuten hinter mir, da hatte ich gehofft wir könnten zusammen fahren.

Schade

Nächster Versuch: Duisburg 24h


----------

